

Ask YC: How to find a hacker - aaron4411

How do you find a hacker who wants co-found a company with a "business" person (think:  biz dev, ppt, excel) who has a prototype and business plan?
======
brk
Put an octo-core mac Pro with 4 30" monitors out on the sidewalk with a large
net hanging overhead. When the hacker goes to grab the mac, release the net
and ensnare him.

Once captured, keep out of direct sunlight (the monitors will provide all the
illumination necessary), feed pizza, caffeine and stock options.

Best places to go hunting: Palo Alto, San Fran, Cambridge.

~~~
aaron4411
awesome. luckily i live in boston--not much direct sunlight and high proximity
to cambridge.

~~~
aneesh
Aaron, I live in Cambridge and know several programmers and places to find
them. Email me and I might be able to help you out - my email's in my profile.

------
aaron4411
aneesh - thanks. i emailed you.

